#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-27
<starrynight> Hello.
<starrynight> Can I reboot my computer and resume with everything open exactly as it is before I reboot?
<starrynight> I mean resume from where I am now where when I reboot everything opens up just as it is.
<ynefen> ..
<ynefen> fynbujbugvyvug
<gebruiker> I am using compiz but have no panel shadow with 16.04 or 16.10, what can I do ?
<Ceri_Philippe> good morning
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> I'm hesitating between your system & ubuntu gnome
<Slown> Is ubuntu compatible with gtk+
<Slown> 3
<alkisg> Slown: ubuntu-mate and ubuntu-gnome are both ubuntu
<alkisg> Ubuntu is compatible and has been using gtk+ for a whole lot of years
<Slown> yeah I know that
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> can this ubuntu distribuzion suport a 2.00hzg
<Astro7467> do you mean a 2Ghz CPU?
<Astro7467> MATE is considered a medium resource Desktop environment. is viable on Raspberry Pi 3 with 1GB ram
<Astro7467> I have set it up on Atom series CPUs with 2GB and it runs smooth unless you star to load up too many apps etc - but that will happen with any OS / Distro after a given point
<finexbeer> thanks astr7467
<dankles> which variables do I need to set to get HiDPI to work on mate 1.17 development branch?
<mr> hi
<mr> when i click of firefox and shrink it down i cant find it to bring it back up
<mr> hi
<mr> anyone around
<timothy> Hello
<Guest52622> Hello
<Guest52622> :>
<Xyphoid77> Hello
<Xyphoid77> Doe anybody know how to change the font color of the window borders? I am using Compiz with the gtk-window-decorator. I tried changing color in Appearance, dconf-editor, gtk-color-chooser and gnome-tweak-tool, but non of them can change the window title font color
<Xyphoid77> I am also using Windos-10-dark window border.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-28
<maik_> o sound on my raspi 3 b running with Ubuntu Mate. need help
<maik_> i have no sound
<mate|81273> hi
<ubuntu-mate> trying to decide between i386 or amd64 version of ubuntu mate 16.04 for my acer aspire 1410.  It's 64-bit, only has 2 BiB of ram.  Which should I use?
<ubuntu-mate> any advice?
<Astro7467> I have a few thoughts;
<Astro7467> anecdotal  evidence of the impact of 32-bit vs 64-bit on RAM is that it is minimumal
<Astro7467> 32-bit is starting to become the exception rather than the norm for distro support (eg. Debian, Ubuntu & Arch hv all announce plans to drop 32-bit x86)
<Astro7467> Unless you are after the absolute best performance, and setting the machine up in a fixed state, 32-bit seems a short term bet
<Astro7467> and... they are gone
<alkisg> (06:50:13 πμ) Astro7467: 32-bit is starting to become the exception rather than the norm for distro support (eg. Debian, Ubuntu & Arch hv all announce plans to drop 32-bit x86) ==> link? I can't find any debian announcement that it's dropping 686...
<alkisg> I found this one, for 586, which is a different story though: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/05/msg00001.html
<Astro7467> alkisg: fair summary of the situation - LTS versions (eg Jessie & 16.04) will continue to support 32-bit until-end-of-life - but looks like beyond that, no active dev/support
<alkisg> Astro7467: stretch and 18.04 will support i386
<alkisg> Where did you see the opposite?
<Astro7467> Hmm. maybe my brain is getting fired - I I just did a search and cannot find explicit statement of dropping 32-bit - looks like I was to sure and shld have qualified my statement
<alkisg> Astro7467: np, thanks for checking, it would affect thousands of installations here
<Astro7467> Apologies for any heart-attacks induced O_o
<alkisg> Haha
<juce> Buen dia..
<alkisg> Καλημέρα
<juce> spanish only
<juce> sorry
<alkisg> !es
<alkisg> !en
<alkisg> Meh the bot sleeps :)
<alkisg> This channel is english only, try #ubuntu-es for spanish
<ubuntu-mate> 123456789
<ubuntu-mate> start
<ubuntu-mate> 7
<ubuntu-mate> a
<ubuntu-mate> a
<ubuntu-mate> a
<ubuntu-mate> a
<ubuntu-mate> a
<ubuntu-mate> a
<ubuntu-mate> a
<vlt> Hello. I'm connecting to an Ubuntu 16.04 MATE machine via xrdp. There are some problems with the windows and decorations. 1) I can't use Alt+Tab for more than one othe window. 2) The mouse pointer never changes: no hand or resize arrows. Any idea what might be the problem here?
<alkisg> xrdp isn't very well maintained :)
<alkisg> x2go is better... :D
<alkisg> vlt, why xrdp instead of the other solutions, like x2go, remote x/ltsp etc?
<alkisg> Anyway, open an issue on the github xrdp page, they might be able to fix a couple of bugs...
<alkisg> https://github.com/neutrinolabs/xrdp/issues
<mate|91895> hello everyone!
<mate|91895> i need some instructions, please
<mate|91895> I am trying to install Mate over a Mate that is already installed
<mate|91895> but the button "Install" stays offline (not available for clicking)
<mate|91895> anyone would know what can be made to solve this situation, please?
<Astro7467> are you installing a deb via gdebi?
<mate|91895> no. im installing via USB (made from the Mate ISO)
<mate|91895> just to be clear.... I want to resinstalar the Mate OS again (over a Mate that is already installed)
<mate|91895> reinstall*
<Astro7467> Thx, was about to ask for that clarification
<mate|91895> yeah. do u have any clue?
<Astro7467> I'm not at a system, so can't boot a usb to look.
<mate|91895> alright. thank you.
<mate|91895> anyone else, plase?
<Astro7467> so you boot, get to live desktop then launch the installer?
<mate|91895> yes
<mate|91895> thats right
<Astro7467> if you go into gparted, can you see the existing hdd/sdd partitions?
<mate|91895> i chose the language, than my wifi network the next step i get a screen that ask me if i want to install Mate, but button "start" (or "continue", i cant remember) is not available
<mate|91895> yes. there is 1 partition
<Astro7467> which version is installed? what version are you installing (live booted into)?
<Astro7467> I ask, unless you manually cfg partitions or installed 17.04 alpha, I would expect 2 or more partitions
<alkisg> mate|91895: from the menu, check "try ubuntu" instead of "install ubuntu", so that you are in the live session and in irc in the same time
<alkisg> At that point, come again for instructions
<mate|91895> cool. im gonna do that. wait a minute, please
<mate|91895> actually im trying to install regular Ubuntu over than go back to Mate (regular ubuntu is arealdy being installed)
<alkisg> It's no different
<pon_usb> あ
<alkisg> ?
<mate|91895> @alkisg what you mean is no different?
<alkisg> mate|91895: the installation process is the same whatever desktop environment you select
<mate|91895> not worked
<mate|91895> ive installed ubuntu then im trying to install mate over and is not working the button
<mate|91895> here are the steps: i choose the language, then clickec "Continue". Then i selected "download updates while installting Ubuntu MATE" and "install thrid-party software for graphics and wi-fi hardaware, flash, mp3 and other media"
<mate|91895> then i clicked "Continue"
<alkisg> Upload a screenshot
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<mate|14565> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<mate|14565> You can use ubuntu mate as a server solution
<mate|14565> hello
<alkisg> Yes you can
<mate|14565> thanks
<mate|14565> the info
<vlt> alkisg: We have been running LTSP for more than a decade now. After recent firefox developments (dropping remote X support) we have so poor performance that we had to move to something else. x2go wasn’t as fast as xrdp.
<vlt> alkisg: We still use LTSP to boot up the clients that run xfreerdp on SCREEN_07 ;-)
<vlt> I’m pretty sure the Alt+Tab problem is not xrdp related. It happens also in “pure” Xvnc sessions.
<ubuntu-mate> Hi friends! :)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-01
<wgw> Hello, first day with Ubuntu-Mate: I was trying to download a program and it asked for my password, but I can't for the life of me remember it? Any help?
<wgw> When i installed the program I remember it saying something about install as superuser. Don't know what that is.
<kevin_> hola
<alkisg> vlt: if you're on LAN, fat clients are the way to go... all these remote screen technologies will never be good enough for LAN, because you just can't fit 2.5 gbps per client on a normal gigabit lan
<alkisg> LTSP may even completely drop thin client support in version 6
<vlt> Hello. Nearly everything in my Ubuntu 16.04 MATE system is localized/translated, also Thunderbird but not its Lightning module. What do I need to install do get also that in my local language?
<hugomonizdorego> Hello All
<harold_> hi
<dbrass> Anyone knows how to identify which software is responsible for an unlabelled notification icon in the notification tray in ubuntu-mate?
<douglas_> can I also run unity 8 desktop in addition to mate on ubuntu mate 16.10?
<sixwheeledbeast> You could use the Munity panel
<sixwheeledbeast> or maybe install Ubuntu and then install the DE's you want to try.
<nomic> z.z
<vlt> Hello. Nearly everything in my Ubuntu 16.04 MATE system is localized/translated, also Thunderbird but not its Lightning module. What do I need to install do get also that in my local language?
<Akuli> is it translated on windows?
<vlt> I don't know.
<Akuli> then it's possible that there are no translations for it
<Akuli> maybe not in your language, maybe not in any language
<alkisg> vlt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/545778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545778 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "xul-ext-lightning is only available in English" [Medium,Triaged]
<alkisg> vlc, debian sid does have proper packages, so we'll see them in ubuntu in the future, https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=lightning
<alkisg> vlt ^
<vlt> And again: Thank you, alkisg!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-02
<bulbasaur> hey guys, my desktop dissappeared
<bulbasaur> well, desktop folders and items fail to load, everything is there except that
<robo_> hi
<robo_> bay
<alkisg> Hello
<alkisg> bay too
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> I just want to know how to make mate terminal transparent ?
<Astro7467>  give me 10min if someone else doesn't answer in the mean time
<Slown> ok
<alkisg> Slown: you go to the settings and select the background tab and select transparent
<alkisg> (I'm not sure about the english names, I have a localized version)
<Slown> great, thank you very much
<alkisg> np
<Slown> I'm looking for a beautiful font, do you know any ?
<alkisg> The default ubuntu mono font is fine
<alkisg> (for me)
<Slown> no I'm talking about the system font not the terminal one
<alkisg> The default ubuntu system font is fine too, for me :)
<alkisg> Simple, a bit curvy, very readable
<alkisg> And covers most of unicode characters
<Slown> for document, should I use ubuntu regular font or the light one ?
<Slown> can you check for me please ?
<alkisg> Do you mean system font or libreoffice font?
<Slown> in the appeareance menu where you choose the font
<Slown> you have application font, document font, etc
<Slown> appearance preferences
<alkisg> For me it's: ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu medium, ubuntu mono
<alkisg> If you want the defaults, just reset the settings
<Slown> how ?
<alkisg> gsettings reset-recursively org.mate.interface
<Slown> ok thanks
<alkisg> np
<vlt> Good morning!
<vlt> Everytime I try to open some PDF documents I get this error in dmesg: EvJobScheduler[3268]: segfault at 50 ip 00007f2e61b93990 sp 00007f2e62ed4888 error 4 in liblcms2.so.2.0.6[7f2e61b7f000+52000]
<vlt> This is Ubuntu MATE 16.04.  I have no problems with the exact same PDF files on Ubuntu MATE 12.04.
<vlt> atril closes after a few ms on Ubuntu 16.04, btw.
<alkisg> vlt: does that happen in all pdf documents/
<alkisg> and even if you open atril with no document/
<vlt> No.
<vlt> For most documents it works fine.
<vlt> We are in a transition from 12.04 to 16.04 here and users begin to complain about these kind of annoying errors now.
<alkisg> Try it with ubuntu 16.04 (evince)
<alkisg> If it happens there too, file a bug report, it might be that the library chokes on some malformed pdf
<alkisg> (which it didn't make it choke previously due to code changes)
<vlt> I'll try that.
<vlt> The document was produced by 12.04's pdftk or pdfopt.
<vlt> alkisg: evince 3.18.2 on Ubuntu 16.04 opens the documents in question just fine.
<alkisg> vlt: nice, so then file a bug report in mate-desktop (I don't think it's ubuntu-related) about atril having bug with that particular pdf (attach it to the bug report)
<alkisg> I.e. I believe it would have the same issue in all other distros as well
<vlt> alkisg: I can't attach that doc for confidential reasons.
<alkisg> Create another one
<vlt> I need to find another one where that happens too.
<alkisg> (with pdftk etc)
<alkisg> At some time I had to do a binary search:
<alkisg> I was cutting half the pages of a pdf and trying to see if what was left still crashed the app
<alkisg> ...and I limited it down to a single page
<alkisg> That could help the devs deal with the segfault
 * vlt tries to do that
<didi_> quit
<superdead> Yo yo yo
<superdead> By bye bye
<iamhya> hi
<elena_> Hi there!
<elena_> I've got a question. My notebook cannot receive updates because the where updates are supposed to land is full. How do I add more space or remove stuff to make it work.
<swift110> hey all
<nomic> elena stuck around 2 minutes
<swift110> oh
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-03
<mate|43047> hello everyone! i am using Ubuntu Mate on an almost 12 year-old notebook. Is there any thing that i can do to turn Ubuntu Mate a little bit smoothier for my old friend here?
<jb_> bsr
<jb_> salut
<Guest5199> Hi. Dropbox won't connect after initial installation, Caja and Nautalis. This is for both of the ubuntu mates 16... It work fine with linux mint on the same machine..
<Guest5199> It says it can't Caja has a restart spashscreen, the other a configure proxy flag. Can anyone help me. Please:-)
<Guest5199> I guess I better identify faster next time.
<vlt> Good morning! On Ubuntu 16.04 MATE every user gets an (annoying) notification whenever someone (else) prints something. How can we disable this?
<ergosomnic> What's the reason for using Caja rather than Nemo?  Nemo SEEMS to have more features and integration.
<ali1234> nemo is from cinnamon project
<ali1234> caja is from mate project
<noah_> hey
<ergosomnic> I understand that nemo is cinnamon, but if it is "better" then shouldn't Mate adopt it? Is there a technical reason for maintaining a inveterate, but possible inferior project?
<ergosomnic> s/inveterate/seperate/
<ergosomnic> stupid spel-chek
<alkisg> mate is not a distribution to go around and collect unrelated software
<alkisg> It has software that is inside its own codebase
<alkisg> What if they want to apply a theme or a patch and nemo doesn't accept it upstream? They keep maintaining a fork?
<vlt> Hello! On Ubuntu 16.04 MATE every user gets an (annoying) notification from CUPS(?) whenever someone (else) prints something. How can we disable this without disabling the whole notification framework?
<wmueller> Hello: I just upgaded my RPI 3 to 16.04.2 and now the chromium browser is crashing, actually the extensions a re crashing , has anyone else seen this and is there a fix or work around for it?? thanks.
<tewlah> hi, is it possible to change the Ctrl-Alt-T shortcut to a different terminal other than MATE-terminal?
<john69> hello... just installed Ubuntu mate on my thinkPad T410
<Akuli> nice :)
<john69> when i close the lid the main screen doesn't switch to my external monitor
<Akuli> i like thinkpads, cheap and good computers
<Akuli> what do you want it to be like when the lid is open?
<john69> my laptop screen stays main screen
<Akuli> so when lid is open you want and have both screens
<john69> i want to just use my external monitor... not the latop screen
<Akuli> and when lid is closed you have both screens even though you dont want the laptop screen?
<Akuli> ok
<Azulflame> john, check the actions in Control Center > Power Management > and then both on AC and battery
<john69> ok... lemme take a look
<Azulflame> for what you want, I think you need to have the external monitor already used, then select "do nothing" for the "When laptop lid is closed" option
<john69> ok... right now it says to suspend
<Azulflame> change and test?
<ouroumov_> In the display settings you can kill your built in screen btw.
<ouroumov_> And set witch screen to use as main screen.
<Azulflame> I wasn't sure if "Blank Screen" would blank the internal screen or all connected screens
<john69> thanks... for the pointers... just new getting around this version on ubuntu
<john69> had "normal" 16.04 installed for a month...
<Azulflame> and ouroumov_ I'm not seeing that option in my displays menu
<john69> and it just "worked" out of the box
<john69> hmmmm...
<Azulflame> then it's definitly possible, but MATE may not default to the same settings
<john69> closing the laptop lid does nothing
<Akuli> i guess you could get the default settings from a "normal" ubuntu and put them in ubuntu mate
<Azulflame> so if you are unlucky, then you may have to dick around in the terminal and X server settings to get it how you want
<Akuli> if nothing else works
<Azulflame> Also, if you are going to distro-hop like you insinuated, then I'd recommend making another partition (/dev/sdaX) and mount it to /home so that if you install a new version, you can keep your files
<john69> oy vay... X server settings... ;)
<john69> ok... if i have too... :-)
<Akuli> https://xkcd.com/963/
<Akuli> lol
<Azulflame> If I wanted to be a moderate dick to a guy (reasons withheld), would dd if=/dev/zero of=<link to xorg.conf> do what I think it does?
<Azulflame> or would it write zeros until the end of the hard drive
<Azulflame> ?
<Akuli> or you know, $ rm xorg.conf && touch xorg.conf
<Akuli> yes it would write zeros until end of hard drive
<Akuli> /dev/null represents emptiness, use that
<Akuli> also supports writing, the writes simply go nowhere :)
<Akuli> $ echo hi > /dev/null
<john69> um yeah... not TOUCHING that "dd" command...
<Azulflame> yea john69, dd is a fickle beast
<Akuli> well not much different from cp
<Akuli> kind of like cp except that doesn't delete destinations and displays nice stats when its done
<Azulflame> it's just bit operations instead of file operations
<Akuli> well no, the two are the same thing
<Azulflame> you don't run "cp /dev/random /dev/sda"
<Akuli> well, you can
<Akuli> it works
<Azulflame> well there's an idea
<Azulflame> Now I have to close a VM
<Azulflame> brb
<john69> ok guys (or gals)... have fun "geeking out" i'm gonna reboot and see what my setting changes bring me...
<john69> thanks for the help!
<Akuli> john69, just log out and back in
<Akuli> if you didn't enter your password anywhere that does the same thing as rebooting
<john69> thanks
<Azulflame> will a logout refresh the X server configs, if they only logout to lightdm?
<Akuli> if lightdm does something weird with this (i doubt it) then we can stop and restart it
<Akuli> i use my systems without a login manager so i don't know
<Azulflame> I'm pretty sure that Ubuntu Mate uses LightDM by default
<Akuli> yes it does, but i haven't felt like needing it for a while
<Azulflame> pacman -S toilet
<Azulflame> ignore that
<Akuli> that happens to me all the time
<Azulflame> IRC, VM, and Terminal all running at the same time
<Azulflame> the biggest problem is that I thought I was in Terminal, and I'm running Ubuntu, not Arch
<frsync> hello
<nomic> z.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-04
<edv> hi guys, just check in
<edv> are there's any people from South East Asia ?
<flamingphoenix> anyone here
<dell> Boa noite
<dell> Algum brasileiro aqui?
<stinkfoot> when i go to hexchat, what is the best and most used chat channel?
<stinkfoot> hi
<finexbeer> is the lenovo n22 good for ubuntu mate
<SuperEngineer> If it's good for Linux, it's good for Ubuntu Mate [personal opinion]
<finexbeer> is good for progaming
<SuperEngineer> ?
<finexbeer> if it this pc good for programing
<SuperEngineer> [soorry, don't know the answer to that 1.. but if it's supplied with a good processor, memory and disk,, why mot?
<finexbeer> it got 4gb ram a 1.6 ghz and 30gb of speace
<ubuntu-mate> hello everyone
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> ubuntu
<finexbeer> is the levono n22 good for this opereting sistem
<ubuntu-mate> is there anything you need help with?
<finexbeer>  is the levono n22 good for this opereting sistem?? ubuntu mate
<SuperEngineer> ubuntu-mate ^
<ubuntu-mate> give me a minute and i will tell you
<finexbeer> ok
<finexbeer> thatnks
<ubuntu-mate> well, im running ubuntu mate now on 4 gb of ram and it behaves ok
<ubuntu-mate> what is the cpu model?
<SuperEngineer> finexbeer: a [hopefully] helpful hint... use tab to auto-complete names
<ubuntu-mate> thx
<finexbeer> intel hd
<ubuntu-mate> i say it should work
<SuperEngineer> finexbeer: what are the sellers asking you to pay for it?
<finexbeer> and the HP G5 255 Notebook
<ubuntu-mate> it appears to be a chromebook, why do you want to change from chrome os to ubuntu mate?
<finexbeer> i wanna a linux pc laptop for coding
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<finexbeer> i wanna buy a new pc
<ubuntu-mate> i think this laptop goes for $200 on amazon
<SuperEngineer> seems good then
<ubuntu-mate> well, if you could get ubuntu mate to run on this laptop then it should be quite good
<ubuntu-mate> i gotta go, sorry. bye
<finexbeer> thanks
<SuperEngineer> finexbeer: which lenovo was it again, please.  [just doing a google search]
<finexbeer> lenovo n20
<finexbeer> n22 sorry
<SuperEngineer> try https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<SuperEngineer> if it is Ubuntu certifi
<SuperEngineer> certified, it'll be ok for Ubuntu-Mate. The specs for yours are "good enough" for proamming, but compiling may be a bit slow, burt not too slow t worry about.
<Akuli> i could do almost all of my programming on a 10 year old computer
<finexbeer> ok thanks
<SuperEngineer> Akuli:  I could do mine on a rubber band, with patience.
<Akuli> i think my laptop is soon 10 years old, and its really fast with an ssd
<SuperEngineer> Anything is faster with 1 odf those.  How does that help the person with the question though?
<Akuli> i don't know :)
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<finexbeer> is the intell Celeron good for ubuntu
<alkisg> Which one? specific name?
<alkisg> There are celerons from 2000 and from 2017...
<finexbeer> Intel Celeron N3050
<alkisg> Yes, it's good enough
<alkisg> Although it's a slow processor, you could have bought something a lot better with a littler more money...
<alkisg> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Celeron+N3050+%40+1.60GHz
<alkisg> Score: 892
<alkisg> There are celerons with 3000+ score... 3-4 times faster
<finexbeer> APU AMD E2-7110 con scheda grafica Radeon™ R2 (1,8 GHz, 2 MB di cache, 4 core) and this is good or not good
<alkisg> Yes it's good
<juan_> hola
<SuperEngineer> espanol?
<Akuli> he quit already :(
<SuperEngineer> anticipation perhaps?
<Akuli> people are not familiar with the concept of waiting 10 minutes :)
<Akuli> i think the /topic should be more verbose about waiting
<Akuli> like "WAIT AT LEAST 10 MINUTES"
<SuperEngineer> oe, instead of "wait at least 10 minutes", let them know that "You are on IRC, everyone is not always here, others maybe eventually here.  Stop being so impatient and hang around... or ask youself, why did I ask on IRC"  ;-)
<SuperEngineer> *or
<SuperEngineer> "We are here to help, if we can, we can't work miracles" ;-)
<SuperEngineer> [except me, of course... my work place seem to think I *can* work miracles!  [#puke
<john69> hello... just installed Ubuntu MATE a few days ago...
<john69> having a fun time setting it up the way i like
<john69> but can't figure out for the life of me how to DELETE Firefox
<john69> it doesn't show up in the 'Software Boutique" as an installed App
<alkisg> You can install another browser and make it default
<john69> yep... did that
<alkisg> If you remove the default browser, which is firefox, some mate programs will be removed too
<john69> not want to get rid of Firefox
<john69> like which ones?  thunderbird?
<john69> i'm fine with removing that as well... using Evolution
<alkisg> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<alkisg> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<alkisg>   firefox* ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop*
<Akuli> alkisg, that's not correct
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop are meta packages
<Akuli> installing them pulls in a bunch of stuff, but removing them does nothing
<alkisg> No, remember you were wrong there
<Akuli> well, i haven't had those things installed for a long time :)
<alkisg> Removing meta-packages and running auto-remove, removes their recommendations too
<Akuli> then we can apt-mark them installed
<alkisg> You were right in the part that they're marked as 'manually installed 'from the live cd though
<alkisg> $ sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<alkisg>   bluez-cups* pppoeconf* printer-driver-pxljr* printer-driver-splix* ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop*
<alkisg> So no, some packages aren't marked as manually installed
<alkisg> The best thing to do would be for these to be "recommends", not "depends"... so that we could remove whatever we wanted without ubuntu-mate-core getting purged too
<john69> hmmm... ok
<Akuli> anyway i have often removed firefox no problem
<Akuli> i think we should recommend that to john69 instead of forcing him to stick with a browser he doesn't like
<alkisg> Having firefox installed doesn't mean that he has to use it too
<Akuli> yeah but still
<Akuli> why not help him
<alkisg> I say what I believe is best... if he insists on removing it, he can surely do so
<john69> well... if taking it off my system will break other stuff i might need (like printing)
<john69> maybe i don't want to remove Firefax
<Akuli> of course, we can fix that :)
<alkisg> john69: no, it involves these things:
<alkisg> 1) now, you manually marking the auto-removed packages as manually installed, so that they don't get removed,
<alkisg> and 2) in the future, to run `apt show ubuntu-mate-core` on each update, and see if it has more dependencies, so that you manually install them
<alkisg> If you do want to do those, it's quite easy to remove firefox
<Akuli> whats the point of 2)
<alkisg> An update of mate might depend on new programs
<alkisg> If he removes ubuntu-mate-core, he will lose the new pgroams
<alkisg> *programs
<Akuli> then why wouldn't it get installed by itself?
<alkisg> If one has ubuntu-mate-core, and it starts depending on new programs, they will be automatically installed
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate-blabla is not quite the same as mate-desktop-blabla
<alkisg> If one has removed ubuntu-mate-core, he won't get them
<Akuli> why would he need them?
<alkisg> Run apt-show ubuntu-mate-core and see if you need them
<alkisg> All mate is there
<alkisg> If you don't need mate... sure you can remove it
<alkisg> 100 packages...
<Akuli> "It is safe to remove this package if some of these packages are not desired."
<Akuli> says this system
<Akuli> not sure about 16.04
<alkisg> Yes, and you still need to look manually which of them you want or not
<alkisg> If he wants to start doing that manually in the future, he can remove firefox
<Akuli> well you know we could just get rid of it, apt-mark them all installed and be done with it
<alkisg> I don't want to have to check 100 dependencies on each update...
<Akuli> why would you?
<alkisg> He will lose future packages, future dependencies of ubuntu-mate-core
<Akuli> i don't believe in ending up with anything breaking on update because of this
<alkisg> Not breaking. Missing.
<alkisg> See ubuntu-mate-core of 14.04 and of 16.04
<Akuli> can you explain why he would need those future packages?
<alkisg> I'm sure you'll find out that 16.04 depends on 10 more packages
<alkisg> So, if someone removed firefox, and upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, he wouldn't have them
<Akuli> what are those 10 packages?
<alkisg> I would have to check in packages.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> I don't want to risk though
<alkisg> And that's a risk that I want to warn him about
<alkisg> If you know that he won't need them, then sure tell him
<Akuli> ok i'll check
<alkisg> But I don't know the future
<Akuli> i have a 16.04 stick somewhere
<Akuli> or you know, if this is such a huge problem let's make a dummy package that represents firefox and install that
<alkisg> Compare those for example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/ubuntu-mate-core and http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-mate-core
<alkisg> I want to tell him that the new packages there will be missing, and that if he wants them, he'll have to install them manually
<alkisg> If you _know_ the future and that he'll never end up wanting the new dependencies, then sure you can tell him not to worry
<Akuli> it's hard to say anything without knowing what these changes are
<Akuli> let me compare these
<alkisg> You can compare those; but you can't compare with the future ones
<alkisg> That's the biggest risk there
<Akuli> i still don't understand why not getting a package would be "a risk"
<Akuli> unless a new version of some program breaks without it, but apt will take care of installing it then
<alkisg> The "risk" of missing packages is that you don't know that you need them
<alkisg> For example, if you don't get hplip, printing won't work
<alkisg> And you'll have to google and spend a  couple of hours until you realize that hplip was missing
<alkisg> That's a real example that happened to me
<Akuli> a desktop environment's job is not to install printer drivers
<alkisg> Didn't you see what I pasted above?
<Akuli> comparing them
<alkisg> (08:22:28 μμ) alkisg: $ sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<alkisg> (08:22:28 μμ) alkisg:   bluez-cups* pppoeconf* printer-driver-pxljr* printer-driver-splix* ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop*
<alkisg> It says "printer" there :)
<alkisg> And it's installed by the desktop environment
<alkisg> Also, ubuntu-mate-core does recommend hplip, it's what installs it
<Akuli> ok, if you think this is such a huge problem let's make a dummy package
<alkisg> Why? What's so annoying about having firefox installed?
<alkisg> If it's the icon in the menu, you can dpkg-divert it
<Akuli> or you know
<Akuli> delete the .desktop file
<alkisg> No, it will be put there again on updates
<john69> thanks guys... thought it would be simple... but it looks like it isn't
<john69> i'll just leave it alone
<Akuli> it is simple
<john69> 30+ lines of discussion about it doesn't look 'simple' to me  ;)
<Akuli> i guess less than 10 commands isn't too bad?
<Akuli> that is, a fake firefox package
<john69> ciao!
<Akuli> oh lol
<Akuli> i made a fake firefox for that guy
<alkisg> Ηαηα
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> Helping teachers made me not listen to what they say, but imagine what's best for them in the long run... :D
<Akuli> this just seems way too much windows
<Akuli> "can i disable this and this feature i don't want? no, it breaks everything"
<alkisg> Nah. Remember, not everyone is Akule and knows how to make packages...
<Akuli> you know what
<alkisg> If someone adds a PPA, there's a 20% chance that it'll break his apt-get update some time in the future
<Akuli> just booted 16.04 from a stick and ran sudo apt remove firefox
<Akuli> looks like no other packages at all are going away!
<alkisg> So? Warn them about it when they ask "how can I get libreoffice 5 in ubuntu 12.04"?
<alkisg> I think sometime in the past you said that you don't have ubuntu-mate-core installed anymore
<Akuli> no, this is a live session
<Akuli> i mean this one i ran the firefox remove in
<alkisg> Does it have ubuntu-mate-core installed?
<Akuli> lol not even in repos :D
<Akuli> what the heck
 * Akuli facepalms
<Akuli> this is an unity ubuntu
<alkisg> Haha
<Akuli> just because you might be interested
<Akuli> the fake package http://termbin.com/pobe
 * alkisg has made fake packages before... damn depends: instead of recommends: :)
<Akuli> i think this is kind of lol http://termbin.com/wyue
<Akuli> Version: 10000.0
<alkisg> Also, remove and then dpkg -i will have the issue again
<alkisg> Only do the dpkg -i part without the removal first... and then apt-get purge --auto-remove
<Akuli> oh probably better idea yes
<Akuli> i forgot that dpkg -i can upgrade
<hadi> hi
<Akuli> hi
<hadi> i want to install open vpn on ubuntu mate plz help me
<Akuli> $ sudo apt install openvpn
<Akuli> i guess
<hadi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hadi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hadi> this error!
<alkisg> ps aux | grep apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<hadi> ?
<alkisg> This will tell us what is using apt
<hadi> http://termbin.com/dr02
<alkisg> sudo kill 3023; sudo apt install openvpn
<hadi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hadi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alkisg> hadi: and the output of ps aux|grep apt|nc termbin.com 9999 now?
<alkisg> Wasn't apt killed with the kill command?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-05
<ribo123> this is my first day with ubuntu mate
<ribo123> *yay*
<st0m_> hi
<Lilmate> Can someone help out on a cloud question?
<Lilmate> I just install an open stack cloud using conjure up, but did not get the url ip for the horizon login
<anirbaan> In libreoffice-writer having problem with table to table data copying, the pasted data turns into undefined symbols, I am on Ubuntu-Mate 16.04.
<Calismoonelf> Can we update to 17.4 via CLI or software updater? Otherwise, will the live image update my system, not wipe it?
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<niakhos> Salut je voulais savoir s'il y a un équivalent du menu démarrer de windows sur Ubuntu MATE. Genre pour faire des recherches rapides...
<Biofobico> I want to try ubuntu mate, but on the site I see 3 versions to download. Can someone explain me the differences between the 3 of them?
<alkisg> Biofobico: what pc do you have?
<alkisg> 64bit = normal modern pc, 32bit = 15 year old pc, raspberry pi = tiny board
<Biofobico> sorry for not being clear, but my doubts are related to the versions. which one should I download?
<alkisg> You mean 16.04 vs 16.10? Go for 16.04
<Biofobico> yes. and there is also a 17.04
<Biofobico> the main goal is to install it on a i3 laptop with 6gb ram to learn php and maybe laravel or wordpress later
<alkisg> Yes select 16.04 64 bit
<Biofobico> thanks
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<ubuntu-mate> 123
<alkisg> 4
<vlt> Hello. I seem to have a broken ~/.conf/dconf/user file. When I log in I only see the background image and an empty task bar: http://imgur.com/BYdFT5w
<vlt> When I remove that file I get the standard MATE desktop but without my personalized settings.
<vlt> Any idea how to repair that file?
<vlt> More info: When running in that broken mode the upper two or four lines of pixels look flashing and the top cpu consuming processes are mate-panel, marco, mate-maximus, and mate-settings-daemon (all around 50%).
<alkisg> vlt, you can use the commands "dconf" and "gsettings" to do a binary search on them
<alkisg> First make a backup, then clear half of them, see if it works, then clear the other half of them etc
<alkisg> Until you arrive to the key that breaks it
<alkisg> E.g. gsettings list-recursively, gsettings reset-recursively etc
<vlt> alkisg: Thank you, I’ll try that.
<vlt> 3,646 lines of settings o_O
<alkisg> That should take 7 steps with binary search :)
<alkisg> Eh, 12 steps
<israuor[m]> Olla
<hackstink> hi
<elsa> saludos mundo hispanoparlante
<hackstink> anyone on?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> how can you now you dateless of your pc
<finexbeer> ??
<vlt> alkisg: Yes, it’s one of those 12-step programs ;-)
<ubuntu-mate> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-26
<acolyteJ> has anyone run into issues updating to 17.10 from 17.04?  Whenever I try to run Software Updater, it fails.
<Tomazzu> can somebody help me to install mate 1.20 ?
<Tomazzu> and good afternoon :)
<Tomazzu> mate 1.20 desktop environment
<Tomazzu> i have now 1.12
<Tomazzu> kernel 4.13
<Tomazzu> no-one know - no-one cares ...
<SuperEngineer> we. all. care.
<SuperEngineer> maybe there's nobody relevant to your q. around atm
<Tomazzu> okay
<Tomazzu> desktop specialist not here
<Tomazzu> maybe another time ...
<Tomazzu> yesterday I did install Debian 9.3 amd64
<Tomazzu> cannot get radeon hd 5450-card working, so I install ubuntu-mate again
<Tomazzu> debian did go to software rendering mode
<peanut42> Is it possible to change the font color in the sidebar of firefox while using the dark Mate theme? The white font on white background is not working for me. Any links or tips are appreciated. Thanks!
<nasser_> lol
<nasser_> hi
<Tomazzu> is here desktop upgrade specialist ?
<alkisg> Tomazzu: no, here are some mate users that might be able to help other mate users
<Tomazzu> can anyone help for upgrading mate desktop to version 1.20 ?
<vkareh> Tomazzu: which version of Ubuntu MATE do you have?
<Tomazzu> 1.12
<Tomazzu> ubuntu mate 16.04
<Tomazzu> mate 1.12.
<vkareh> Tomazzu: ummm, yeah this will break your system. Since you're using an LTS release, you might want to hold off for the next one (will be released in April)
<Tomazzu> okay :)
<vkareh> The only Ubuntu that supports MATE 1.20 is the Bionic Beaver daily builds - but it's a very unstable system at this point
<Tomazzu> alright
<vkareh> the release for this is at the end of April, and will have MATE 1.20 :)
<Tomazzu> does it support 4 corner windows rezising ?
<Tomazzu> like linut min cinnamon ?
<alkisg> Ubuntu MATE 16.04 here supports 4 corner windows resizing
<alkisg> So I'm not sure what different you expect from the newer MATE
<vkareh> Tomazzu: you mean corner tiling with resizing?
<Tomazu> yes
<Tomazu> tiling
<alkisg> Ubuntu MATE 18.04 works fine here, but I had to remove the following packages: indicator-session indicator-sound mate-hud snapd ubuntu-mate-welcome
<Tomazu> automatic tiling
<vkareh> Corner tiling has been in MATE for a while, but 1.20 added support for tiling by dragging with the mouse
<Tomazu> on the corners
<vkareh> so yes, and you can resize the tiled windows as well
<vkareh> both features are supported now
<Tomazu> yes but has only for 2 windows
<Tomazu> cinnamon uses 4 corner tiling
<Tomazu> i like that
<Tomazu> can watch 4 videos same time :D
<vkareh> Tomazu: yep, that's all working well in 18.04
<vkareh> hah great
<Tomazu> okay :P
<Tomazu> do you know good theme for mate ?
<vkareh> I tend to stick to the default :P
<alkisg> Me too except for pluma where it's unreadable and I switch to oblivion
<Tomazzu> I did customize mate theme to redmond
<Tomazzu> now is all gray
<alkisg> Do you mean the panel or the theme?
<Tomazzu> pane is ubuntu mate but theme is redmond
<Tomazzu> panel
<alkisg> I don't have a "redmond theme" option
<alkisg> Neither in 16.04 nor in 18.04...
<Tomazzu> i mean...it is on theme and customize
<Tomazzu> radiant mate and customize it
<mate|85204> There will be Ubuntu-Mate-16.04.4 ?
<alkisg> Sure
<mate|85204> Thanks :)
<alkisg> np
<mate|85204> Oh, just one more little question
<mate|85204> Does it has the same release date of the main Ubuntu 16.04.4 ?
<alkisg> AFAIK, yes
<alkisg> They're just delayed due to meltdown/spectre etc
<mate|85204> You are the best! Thank you very much :)
<ole_denmark> looking for a litle easy graphic program for my c++ in mate
<ole_denmark> so i have something to start with
<ole_denmark> no g++ exuse
<mate|57750> Privet
<mate|57750> everybody home?
<kernal> yah
<TatPaP> Here
<wang> I need some help
<Guest94770> I am installing ros on the rasberry pi using ubuntu mate. But after i am done installing ros i need to reboot it. when i going through this step it is saying that firfox is crashed
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-27
<ariel_> hola
<ariel_> alguien alli?
<kernal> alli
<ariel_> hi
<kernal> what language is that?
<ariel_> spanish
<ariel_> español
<ariel_> and you?
<ariel_> I from to mexico
<ariel_> I am from to mexico
<kernal> I think there's a channel especially for spanish
<ariel_> where...?
<Quenz> I'm trying to set up an outlook email account with Thunderbird. It works fine on my Mac with the exact same settings, but on MATE, I get "Configuration could not be verified - is the username or password wrong?"
<Quenz> I have a clue here is the terminal output when using the host command on the mail servers on my Mac https://pastebin.com/Es1mhnc4 and on the MATE computer https://pastebin.com/p3D23qez
<Quenz> I get "Host <mail server> not found: 5(REFUSED)" on the MATE computer, but not on my Mac
<Quenz> I think I found the solution to my problem. My ISPs default DNS wasn't resolving the mailservers. I'm not exactly sure though, because it was working fine on a different computer
<Quenz> Oh, and the reason it did work on my Mac is that I was using a VPN on it, so I guess the VPN uses a different DNS
<kernal> nice
<rhode> Hi all. Im on 17.10 and are liking this alot. Will there be a clear/clean upgrade path for 17.10->18.04 LTS (after the release) or am I looking into a complete nuke'n'pave reinstall ?
<alkisg> Sure, 17.10 to 18.04 is supported by all ubuntu flavors
<rhode> alkisg: and the switch back to Xorg will just be done as part of that dist-upgrade ?
<alkisg> rhode: what switch back to xorg? mate doesn't use wayland
<rhode> Ohhh - i thought that all the ubuntu's had wayland as standard in 17.10
<alkisg> Nah, that's just gnome
<rhode> okay - then I can be relatively sure that i do not have to nuke'n'pave
<rhode> Then im gonna continue setting up everything that i need
 * alkisg uses 18.04 directly nowadays, to avoid installing 17.10 and upgrading :)
<rhode> alkisg:  you are more brave then me. Its only still in Alpha stages if i remember correctly
<alkisg> Yeah I'm trying to help in solving potential issues as well
<peanut42> having trouble with the firefox sidebar where white font is on a white background... this happens in the dark MATE theme... you can only change the colors in the firefox windows, basically everywhere except the sidebar, nobody else have this issue?
<diogenes_> peanut42, gotta screenshot?
<peanut42> one sec
<peanut42> https://unsee.cc/6d3e0feb/
<peanut42> I don't know any good picture share site... sorry
<peanut42> but this has been bugging me since MATE TWEAK was implemented
<peanut42> I can't take it anymore
<peanut42> I'm dead
<diogenes_> peanut42, we can try one thing
<diogenes_> no clue whether if will help or not because I haven't used ff in aloooong time
<diogenes_> run: cd $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<peanut42> mkay, I'm in the profile
<diogenes_> mkdir chrome
<peanut42> k
<diogenes_> cd chrome
<diogenes_> touch userContent.css
<diogenes_> pluma (or whatevertexteditor name) userContent.css
<peanut42> and copy pasta a bunch of stuff?
<peanut42> into it?!?
<diogenes_> copy this:
<diogenes_> http://susepaste.org/86232166
<diogenes_> it used to work for the previous versions, no sure if it will work now.
<peanut42> it doesn't work
<peanut42> :(
<peanut42> but it was definitely worth a try, thank you!
<diogenes_> peanut42, also you could try a different theme for firefox
<diogenes_> something like lavafox
<peanut42> I have tried that in the past
<diogenes_> try it again
<peanut42> I have to revisit this
<diogenes_> yep, definitely worth a try
<peanut42> arg, same problem, everything gets changed except the sidebar content
<peanut42> I tried a bunch of different themes :(
<peanut42> so to put real names to the issues: I only have this problem when the "BlackMATE" theme is being used
<peanut42> MATE themes are okay
<peanut42> *other
<diogenes_> no clue what is mate theme implementation but you might want to to experiments with it, navigate to /usr/share/themes/BlackMATE folder, find the file responsible but style, colors, content, open it with text editor and try to find the hexcolor that matches the background of that sidebar (if you want to change background) or text color (if you want to change text color)
<diogenes_> this way, I used to modify a lot of themes to my liking in the past
<diogenes_> it's a very time consuming work btw
<peanut42> I can only imagine... it's like trial and error?!?
<peanut42> but I will give it a shot either way
<diogenes_> peanut42, exactly, thing are a bit easier if they style it with .css
<diogenes_> peanut42, also one quick try is to see if you got ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file
<diogenes_> if it's there, try to rename it and re-log
<peanut42> diogenes_: good tip! Thanks!
<Quenz> Thunderbird works fine on my Mac, but not on Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS. Same Thunderbird version. Outputs from host command on mail servers: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6qZgTMC9Bq/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/drZTthtfwn/
<Menzie> Quenz - Are we using Exchange or regular Outlook?
<Quenz> Regular outlook. The email address ends in live.com.au if that helps
<Quenz> Menzie
<Menzie> Interesting.
<Menzie> Try changing the IMAP servers to the US ones, imap-mail.outlook.com and smtp-mail.outlook.com
<Menzie> *IMAP and SMTP
<Menzie> Quenz ^
<Quenz> Menzie They are automatically set to those addresses. I think they just resolve to AU ones in the background because I'm in Australia
<Menzie> What's the exact error message in Thunderbird?
<Quenz> "Configuration could not be verified - is the username or password wrong?"
<Quenz> I've triple checked the username and password though
<Menzie> SSL over 993, STARTTLS over 587?
<Quenz> It's worth noting the issue goes away if I change the DNS settings in my router to Google's public DNS or OpenDNS, but that causes the internet to be quite slow on the MATE computer for some reason.
<Quenz> Menzie yes
<Menzie> So basically the DNS server that you want to use hates Outlook for some reason
<Quenz> I'm guessing because those DNS servers are in the US and I'm in Australia
<Quenz> But it works fine in Thunderbird on my Mac
<Quenz> So...
<Quenz> Like, my Mac is using the same DNS as the MATE computer
<Menzie> Perhaps
<Quenz> You think my Mac could be using a different DNS?
<Menzie> Perhaps... are you using a firewall program such as ufw?
<Menzie> Or, maybe the #thunderbird people can help
<alkisg> Or maybe systemd-resolved
<Quenz> Is ufw enabled by default?
<Menzie> Oh yeah, check the resolution daemon
<Quenz> What's systemd-resolved?
<alkisg> The dns server of recent ubuntu versions
<alkisg> Oh wait, did you say 16.04?
<alkisg> There, it's still dnsmasq
<alkisg> You might want to bypass that, and see if it works without it
<Quenz> I just disables the default Firewall program that comes with MATE, that didn't fix it though
<Quenz> Hmm
<alkisg> You might also want to try ipv4 vs ipv6 resolution
<alkisg> All those are unrelated to the desktop environment though, it's core ubuntu functionality
<alkisg> So you can ask #ubuntu as well; more people there, so more help..
<Quenz> Alright, one step at a time
<Quenz> Should I explore dnsmasq first?
<alkisg> Whatever is easier for you
<Quenz> I don't mind
<Quenz> How do I bypass dnsmasq?
<alkisg> I just threw some ideas, I don't have time to help with the steps involved :)
<alkisg> That's why I'm saying whatever's easier for you :)
<Quenz> Alright
<alkisg> dnsmasq can be disabled from /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf => dnsmasq line, and reboot...
<alkisg> Or you could test with a 17.10 live cd, which uses systemd-resolved instead; if that works.... you know
<Quenz> Should I just remove the dns line, or set it to something besides dnsmasq?
<alkisg> I think removing is fine
<alkisg> A quick googling about that will reveal detailed instructions
<alkisg> Of course, make a note, to be able to undo the change later on
<brzydal> witam wszystkich
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-28
<Bran> Bran
<peanut42> diogenes_: thanks again for your help yesterday
<diogenes_> peanut42, you're welcome? did you solve the issue?
<peanut42> diogenes_: no, but it's okay, it got me thinking otherwise... I will ask the forum as well.
<diogenes_> peanut42, ok
<diogenes_> you could try qupzilla as a good alternative browser, it's really cool, if you're interested.
<peanut42> I will most definitely give it a try
<mate|4608> Hi, first try MATE 18.04
<mate|4608> ...on Z83V mini PC
<mate|4608> NO sound ! :(
<ubuntu-mate> cannot install
<ubuntu-mate> [  194.882985] SQUASHFS error: zlib decompression failed, data probably corrupt
<ubuntu-mate> [  194.882991] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x40bc836
<ubuntu-mate> So fail to install
<ubuntu-mate> how to fix it?
<alkisg> Download again, your download is bad
<ubuntu-mate> sha256sum is correct.
<alkisg> Or if you used a cd, the cd was not written properly
<ubuntu-mate> I use usb
<alkisg> Which ubuntu mate version is this?
<alkisg> E.g. 16.04?
<ubuntu-mate> I have tried twice
<ubuntu-mate> yes 6.04
<alkisg> Which tool are you using to write the usb stick?
<ubuntu-mate> none of these
<ubuntu-mate> usb-creator
<alkisg> In the initial screen, select "check disk for defects"
<alkisg> This will let you verify if your usb stick was written properly
<ubuntu-mate> ok. Thanks
<alkisg> np
<ubuntu-mate> thanks alkisg
<ne4rd> is HiDPI supposed to be working somewhat in the daily 18.04 builds?
<tompa[m]> ne4rd: I'm running it now in 2560x1600 and it behaves really good
<tompa[m]> ne4rd: you cant scale it seamless though
<ne4rd> tompa[m], ahhh, I have the dreaded xps 13 4k.
<tompa[m]> ne4rd: lucky you, give it a go if you can!
<tompa[m]> ne4rd:  your callsign?
<ne4rd> yes
<ne4rd> I did, the default live boot puts the top bar off the screen
<ne4rd> when I move it to the right, it's off the screen.
<ne4rd> I'm just hoping that one day all this stuff just works.  :-P
<tompa[m]> same with different window manager?
<ne4rd> now I just booted it and everything fits...strange
<ne4rd> :-P
<vkareh> ne4rd: what do you mean everything fits strange?
<ne4rd> Well, last time I booted the live daily, it had the top bar about 20% off the screen.
<ne4rd> This time it sized things properly to fit
<vkareh> what resolution screen do you have
<ne4rd> 3200x1800
<vkareh> okay cool - is the panel fixed now? have you noticed any other issues with HiDPI?
<ne4rd> Well, tiny window deco buttons, mouse speed should be scaled with the scaling.
<vkareh> tiny windows is because of Marco - still doesn't support HiDPI properly (just fakes it with higher font size). What do you mean about the mouse speed?
<ne4rd> mouse moves like there's a lot more real estate to cover
<ne4rd> meh, just rebooted it, back to off the screen.  The bottom bar is off the screen as well.
<ne4rd> oh well, got some work to do, back to ssms-land
<daviks> hola??
<daviks> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar spotify?
<daviks> desde la descarga de software me dice que reqj
<daviks> requie la instalacion de paquetes no confiables
<daviks> y me he ido a la web de sportify
<daviks> y como dice
<daviks> he ejecutado desde el terminal con snap
<daviks> que me dice que lo ha instalado pero no veo el programa por ninguna parte
<daviks> sabeis como se hace?
<mate|54718> hi, everybody, anybody knows how to install synaptic on ubuntu mate?
<vkareh> mate|54718: open a terminal and run `sudo apt install synaptic`
<mate|54718> thks mate! :D
<daviks> any speak spanish?
<daviks> well other day
<daviks> thxs
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-01
<yousuc> last 4 days of daily bionic has installation issues when using "something else" for installation methods
<alkisg> yousuc: what issues?
<alkisg> Personally I'm getting UI freezes because of mate-hud, so I have to kill it on boot to be able to continue
<yousuc> well after specifying the drives, click continue, get to the user add part
<yousuc> as soon as i click on continue, installer crashes
<yousuc> now if i installed with auto for drive layout, it will install just fine
<yousuc> unfortunately my sda drive is mounted for /home
<yousuc> just damn annoying
<yousuc> even when u choose to install mate vs try mate mode, same thing
<yousuc> been trying to fix/add gtk-3.0 port of nimbus theme, with latest mate, but i guess ill have to stick with virtualbox for dev and testing :/
<alkisg> So when it crashes, it shows the apport crash dialog, where you can report it from?
<yousuc> yeah sent
<alkisg> Cool, that doesn't sound mate-specific, it probably affects all ubuntu flavors
<yousuc> not tested other flavors, as since i am now supporting the nimbus theme, want to get it updated and all
<yousuc> but frustrating working on it in vm tho
<yousuc> i should have never deleted the iso i had from last week when it worked just fine...
<yousuc> one thing i wish ubuntu would do for 18.04 would be to use xorg 1.20
<yousuc> or integrate it in for release like in a .1
<alkisg> yousuc: I have the isos from 25 Feb, do those suit you?
<yousuc> yeah
<yousuc> that would/should work perfect
<yousuc> much appreciated! :)))
<alkisg> yousuc: srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr:8000
<alkisg> Ping me when you're done, to stop the server
<yousuc> grabn it now
<yousuc> thank u very much for doing that!
<alkisg> np :)
<yousuc> hopefully in a couple weeks ill have nimbus theme done w/ gtk-3.0 for all
<alkisg> I did do a custom install with those; although I had to kill mate-hud and fcitx to get past the UI freezes
<yousuc> ah
<yousuc> usually i never had a problem with the dailys until lately
<alkisg> If your locale doesn't use a localized keyboard layout, you should be fine
<alkisg> E.g. I'm using xkb layout = us,gr
<alkisg> That's when mate-hud freezes...
<yousuc> ah right
<yousuc> im using 16.04.4 on my workstation, and trying 18.04 on my alienware laptop
<alkisg> I've installed 18.04 in 4 schools so far, for production use :D
<alkisg> Maybe I'm too risky :P
<yousuc> yeah back when i had 18.04 on my workstation was just fine
<yousuc> but between developing and testing and such
<yousuc> finally just stayed on 16.04 for now
<yousuc> and took a break from gnome3
<yousuc> i have a couple servers running 18.04 in production, they runnin smooth as silk
<yousuc> looks like about 5 minutes left on that download
<alkisg> Fortunately the work internet connection is quite fast, both download/upload :)
<alkisg> So it's limited by your download speed
<yousuc> im on gigabit here
<yousuc> but im in the us
<yousuc> ok looks like it is done now
<yousuc> thank you again!!!
<alkisg> Try md5sum
<alkisg> c0a8d31cf063cd2c07292d1c9aa0865e  bionic-desktop-amd64[mate-daily].iso
<alkisg> bcaffd6a68b6b4d6e6927b52b0e40e43  bionic-desktop-i386[mate-daily].iso
<yousuc> c0a8d31cf063cd2c07292d1c9aa0865e  bionic-desktop-amd64[mate-daily].iso
<alkisg> Cool, closing the server
<yousuc> perfect :)
<yousuc> writing to usb stick now!
<yousuc> btw that version works perfect, installer did not crash!
<yousuc> its almost done installing now
<bikash> hi
<kalinouz> bonjour
<usrshv> Hi! My laptop work under nouveau driver. Do i need mate-nvidia-optimus turned on as startup application?
<prateek> i
<prateek> ok
<DJGray> Greetings! New to Linux. Chose Ubuntu w/MATE desktop. Have tried repeatedly to get x11vnc to load with no success. Connection refused. Just completed fresh install this very minute. Is there an online tutorial that will walk me (new user) through getting a VNC server (any version) to install and allow me to run headless?
<alkisg> If you want to run headless, install x2goserver, and use x2goclient from the clients
<alkisg> VNC is usually preferred for sharing local desktops, not for creating virtual ones (it can be done, it's just harder)
<DJGray> Thanks alkisg.  I'll locate a tutorial on x2goserver
<DJGray> RE: your second message, I'm setting this up to learn. It's a box under my desk at work.  I'm a windows developer but want to learn Linux. Is x2goserver still my best option?
<sixwheeledbeast> I use vino-server and Remmina as client, could you have firewall issues?
<DJGray> Should be no firewall issues. All internal networking.
<DJGray> If I understand correctly, Vino is installed with Ubuntu by default??
<sixwheeledbeast> If not the network then maybe ufw. Install on Ubuntu possibly not Ubuntu-Mate
<DJGray> With the x11vnc I was having diffitulty getting the service to run on boot.
<DJGray> Remember, I'm a completely new Linux user. This is all new to me.
<sixwheeledbeast> I think I have a startup applcation command to start vino on boot
<DJGray> I'm fine with that.  I really don't care which service/server I use.  I just need to access it from my Winders desktop.
<DJGray> Need to remote to it and learn while I do my "real" work in C#.
<sixwheeledbeast> System > Prefs > Personal > Startup Applcations  -  may help?
<sixwheeledbeast> Found this, not exactly how I did it but may help https://snarkybrill.blogspot.co.uk/2016/05/running-vino-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-mate.html
<sixwheeledbeast> I use VNC via SSH
<alkisg> DJGray: it's a "box"? Is it a VM, e.g. virtualbox, or a physical box?
<DJGray> Super.  I'll take a look at that
<DJGray> It's a physical box under my feet.
<alkisg> If you want to access linux from windows, x2go is an excellent option. VNC works too, either at the DM level or after that.
<alkisg> But x2go should work with `apt install x2goserver`, while vnc needs manual setup
<alkisg> Also, x2go is a loooot faster than vnc, when you're not on LAN
<DJGray> Thanks to both of you for the great help.  I'll go work the issue and see what I can make happen!  Cheers!!
<DJGray> Shazzam!!!  Thanks again to sixwheeledbeast and alkisg for your help.  Got x2goserver & client installed and it works beautifully.
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<DJGray> New (simple) question: Do I need to register for this IRC?  I did not see that option.  There is a checkbox for a password, but I never registered.
<sixwheeledbeast> password would be for private channels.
<sixwheeledbeast> you can register your nick if not taken.
<sebastian|62417> Hello everyone
<sebastian|62417> Does anybody know a bit about hardware issues? I'm trying to game on Ubuntu Mate, and it doesn't work very well. When I went into the system specifications of the welcome screen, it says that my CPU has 2.7 Ghz. It actually has 3.4Ghz though?
<kernal> is 3.4Ghz it's turbo frequency?
<sebastian|62417> Uhm. I don't think so. Let me check
<kernal> what model is your cpu?
<sebastian|62417> AMD Phenom X4 965
<sebastian|62417> phenom II x4
<sebastian|62417> I don't think it has a turbo function
<kernal> yeah, I assumed you had in an intel chip
<sebastian|62417> It's also strange, because Windows is showing the correct 3.4 Ghz in the system info dialogue.
<sixwheeledbeast> what's wrong with your gaming?
<sebastian|62417> I have FPS drops in CS:GO
<sixwheeledbeast> so that is more likely a GPU issue?
<sebastian|62417> There are no drops in the windows version, at least not to visible levels. On linux I'm getting drops to ~20fps every now and then.
<sebastian|62417> I don't know whether it's CPU or GPU related tbh. But I installed the proprietary drivers for my GPU, and then I saw that ubuntu reads my CPU as 2.7Ghz instead 3.4, so I assumed that might be the problem.
<sixwheeledbeast> Probably not, yeah a Phenom x4 965 would be 3.4
<sebastian|62417> CS:GO is said to be pretty CPU-heavy as well. I also wouldn't mind getting all the Hz I payed for ;-D
<sixwheeledbeast> I would try different drivers. What does cat /proc/cpuinfo show (plz pastebin)
<sebastian|62417> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYWyylzN8HR
<sixwheeledbeast> I am a long time AMD user and have no issues
<sebastian|62417> Wait a sec, maybe it DOES have 3.4 Ghz even here, but it doesn't show in the welcome thing?
<sebastian|62417> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBq883nvvh8
<sixwheeledbeast> exactly my point. welcome maybe detecting it incorrectly. 800x4=3200
<sebastian|62417> On the detailed page it lists as min/max 800/3400
<sixwheeledbeast> there you go
<sixwheeledbeast> you can also use the cpu monitor panel to see live freq. I would still think it's GPU if FPS.
<sebastian|62417> Yeah, thanks for your help so far.
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<sebastian|62417> So you think it's a driver issue?
<sixwheeledbeast> What about lspci | grep PCI this should show your GFX card
<sebastian|62417> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx8ggjZVrtV
<sebastian|62417> I have a Nvidia GTX 570
<sebastian|62417> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQLGGElyKiR
<sebastian|62417> This is from welcome -> detailed system info
<sebastian|62417> I'm gonna play around with the driver settings a bit. But first I'll get a bit of sleep :-)
<sixwheeledbeast> I would try game settings and drivers. I have a ATI card myself.
<sebastian|62417> I already tried setting everything to the lowest setting in graphics. That shouldn't even be necessary though, as I get ~150fps in Windows.
<sebastian|62417> Thank you very much for your advice!
<sixwheeledbeast> how about different games? Let us know how you get on.
<sebastian|62417> I haven't tried other games yet. I probably will come by next week. See you!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-02
<timegeer> Hey everyy
<kernal> eeyyyyy
<timegeer> Does here have Chinese?
<kernal> sometimes
<kernal> I do like some special fried rice
<timegeer> I think so
<math_> anyone had PIA's VPN client running?
<kernal> I've used it in the past
<Boyette> hi i have a weird problem when i press prt sc button
<corriase> yo dudes
<corriase> wassup?
<Boyette> system crashes after about 30 seconds when i press prt sc button to make a screenshot
<corriase> cool
<Boyette> but i dont know why
<corriase> i do not either
<Boyette> how can we find out
<corriase> idk bro
<sixwheeledbeast> check the syslog would be a start
<corriase> tnk
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> i was already trying to
<Boyette> but syslog is too bnig
<Boyette> big
<Boyette> using lnav now
<m4t> Boyette: does the entire system crash or just the x/mate session?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/ACt5RP8B
<Boyette> entire system
<m4t> :o
<Boyette> power is just cut off at a certain moment
<Boyette> that pastebin is incomplete i think
<tarditif> fgdgfd
<Boyette> cant figure out how to grab the syslog
<Boyette> file is too big to read
<Boyette> and cant make export with lnav
<tarditif> hello
<sixwheeledbeast> I would use a terminal
<sixwheeledbeast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles useful wiki page
<Boyette> well i can open it in terminal
<Boyette> but only view onscreen display
<Boyette> no output so i can past it in pastebin
<alkisg> Does this command show anything? ls -l /var/crash
<Boyette> there are some files there
<Boyette> but nothing from today
<alkisg> If the same program crashes, the file is not updated
<tarditif> bellaaaaaaaaù
<Boyette> its not a program
<alkisg> Can you always reproduce it if you press print screen?
<Boyette> its the system
<Boyette> well its not always
<alkisg> The system is programs
<Boyette> sometimes if i reboot the screenshot just works fine
<Boyette> but if nothing happens when i press the button once i can be 100% sure to expect system crash within 1 minute
<alkisg> I'm thinking to advice you this: sudo rm /var/crash/*, to delete the old crash logs. Then print screen until it crashes, then ls /var/crash to see the new log
<Boyette> the recent crash is not logged in /var/crash
<Boyette> only in syslog
<alkisg> (you didn't tell us the output btw)
<sixwheeledbeast> could you be hitting SysRq not PrtScn somehow?
<Boyette> but syslog is 17mb
<alkisg> The old crash should be fine too, as long as we know the program that crashed
<alkisg> Start giving feedback. E.g. the output of ls. :)
<Boyette> i think its not there because the crash is not related to a program
<Boyette> its only in syslog
<Boyette> some clues
<alkisg> The system is programs, of course crashes go there
<Boyette> well i can see some logs in syslog around the time of the crash
<Boyette> but there is no crashlog around the time
<tarditif> froci di merdaaaaa
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/Xi86dKBX
<bellantonea> bellalalalalalaa
<bellantonea> eakerteeeee
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/w68dXmK6
<alkisg> Boyette: the output of ls -l /var/crash... not syslog
<alkisg> Also, is this 18.04?
<Boyette> this is 18.04
<Boyette>  ls -l var/crash
<Boyette> ls: cannot access 'var/crash': No such file or directory
<alkisg> You forgot the /
<Boyette> j@HQ:~$ ls -l /var/crash
<Boyette> total 106868
<Boyette> -rw-r----- 1 j        whoopsie 105718702 Feb 27 16:15 _usr_lib_chromium-browser_chromium-browser.1000.crash
<Boyette> -rw-rw-r-- 1 j        whoopsie         0 Feb 27 16:15 _usr_lib_chromium-browser_chromium-browser.1000.upload
<Boyette> -rw------- 1 whoopsie whoopsie         0 Feb 27 16:15 _usr_lib_chromium-browser_chromium-browser.1000.uploaded
<Boyette> -rw-r----- 1 j        whoopsie   1406264 Mar  1 18:09 _usr_lib_deja-dup_deja-dup-monitor.1000.crash
<alkisg> Boyette: use the pastebin, don't paste here in irc, because the bot mutes you
<alkisg> We didn't see all of it. Put it to pastebin.
<alkisg> And wait for a few minutes for the bot to unmute you.
<alkisg> OK you're unmuted now
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/TY2fQLVj
<Boyette> but nothing recent is in that crashlog
<Boyette> i can only see full log in syslog but only on display because file is 17mb cant extract output
<alkisg> Boyette: now pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<alkisg> And finally, type this: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This will show us the output of your dmesg
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/70HhjiJQ
<alkisg> Is this Xorg.0.log.old or Xorg.0.log? Because it didn't finish running...
<Boyette> this is the old as u requested
<Boyette> it was made just before the crash
<Boyette> there is also a .0.log
<alkisg> OK, then it's not a xorg crash
<Boyette> and the actual is xorg.1.log
<Boyette> the .0.log was just after the crash i think
<alkisg> So, when it crashes, what happens, does it reboot, does it restart, does it show a shell?
<Boyette> and after that it started to 1.log
<Boyette> it just shuts down like ur cpu or gpu overheated
<Boyette> and system protection hardware turns off the device
<alkisg> So it powers off automatically?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> which is triggered by the prt sc button
<Boyette> then it takes about 30 seconds before this happens
<Boyette> maybe some memory leak or something causes this aswell
<alkisg> OK, let's test a theory. What if print screen causes 100%cpu, which causes temperature, which halts your pc
<alkisg> To test this, we can stress the pc to 100% cpu
<alkisg> This then would be 2 issues; one with print screen and one hardware with your pc
<alkisg> To stress your pc to 100% cpu, you can use the program called "stress"
<Boyette> thats hard to believe
<alkisg> I've seen lots of pcs with temperature problems
<Boyette> but it was just an example when this also happens
<alkisg> Halting when they overheat
<Boyette> it doesnt
<alkisg> OK, that was my guess, I dont have anything else.
<Boyette> fan doesnt even go to more then 30%
<Boyette> are u able to check this?
<Boyette> http://www.zippyfileshare.com/download.html?23b851af8c164e67977e929c27cb37eccwxvsa4q4kclluyflidwlvo4cw9yk15eb
<alkisg> What is it?
<Boyette> syslog
<Boyette> for sure its visible in there
<alkisg> That won't help
<Boyette> but i cant open it
<alkisg> Nah, hard crashes aren't logged in syslog
<Boyette> there are a lot of errors around that time
<Boyette> just before and after the crash
<alkisg> Around what time?
<alkisg> You can open syslog with `less syslog`
<Boyette> 09:55
<Boyette> i can read syslog on display but just screen by screen
<Boyette> not make an output
<alkisg> Can you paste one line with one error?
<alkisg> Are you talking about the acpi errors?
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ udisksd[844]: failed to load module mdraid: libbd_mdraid.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory                                                                      │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ gpu-manager[848]: Error: can't open /lib/modules/4.15.0-11-generic/updates/dkms                                                                                                               │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ gpu-manager[848]: message repeated 2 times: [ Error: can't open /lib/modules/4.15.0-11-generic/updates/dkms]                                                                                  │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ gpu-manager[848]: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf                                                                                                    │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ gpu-manager[848]: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_egl_conf                                                                                                   │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ gpu-manager[848]: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf                                                                                               │
<alkisg> Those are normal, not related to crashes
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ thermald[880]: THD engine start failed                                                                                                                                                        │
<alkisg> You're just missing those files
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:08 HQ systemd[1]: Started LSB: automatic crash report generation.                                                                                                                                   │
<alkisg> I don't see any errors related to crashes there
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:09 HQ snapd[813]: 2018/03/02 09:55:09.225479 stateengine.go:101: state ensure error: Get https://api.snapcraft.io/api/v1/snaps/sections: dial tcp: lookup api.snapcraft.io on 127.0.0.53:53: server │
<alkisg> OK no need to post more
<alkisg> I don't see errors related to hardware crashes
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:10 HQ /slick-greeter-set-keyboard-layout: Result: Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard model#012         Using command line, ignoring X server#012Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard lay│
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:24 HQ brisk-menu[1414]: gdk_window_get_origin: assertion 'GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed                                                                                                            │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:24 HQ kernel: [   22.883738] deja-dup-monito[1581]: segfault at bbadbeef ip 00007fa3f07ef588 sp 00007ffeb0f70e30 error 6 in libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0.so.18.7.6[7fa3efa37000+fc4000]                 │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:24 HQ notification-ar[1584]: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.ErrorError: Method invoked for RegisterStatusNotifierHost returned FALSE but did not set error                                   │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:26 HQ blueman-mechani[2190]: gtk_icon_theme_get_for_screen: assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed                                                                                               │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:55:36 HQ brisk-menu[1414]: gdk_window_get_origin: assertion 'GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed                                                                                                            │
<Boyette> │Mar  2 09:56:29 HQ org.mate.panel.applet.BriskMenuFactory[1252]: [3304:3304:0302/095629.673729:ERROR:gpu_process_transport_factory.cc(1009)] Lost UI shared context.                                             │
<yousuc> good god stop with all the pasting
<Boyette> hehe ok
<Boyette> something must cause the crash
<francesco_> hi i am tring to install anbox but i cant
<Vignolneoo> Bonjour, quelqu'un peut me proposer une bonne application de montage video sur ubuntu
<diogenes_> Vignolneoo, kdenlive
<Vignolneoo> Ok , Merci
<diogenes_> avec plaisir
<mbragon> alguem ai entende portugues brasileiro?
<mbragon> quero saber como instalar impressora multifuncional canon PIXMA G3102 CBR2
<mbragon> no unbuntu mate 16.04
<diogenes_> !pt | mbragon
<ubottu> mbragon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mbragon> Thank you, dio9genes
<diogenes_> mbragon, yw
<mbragon> join #ubuntu-br
<diogenes_> add /
<diogenes_> >> /join #ubuntu-br
<Pennth> Thinking about switching to Mate now that Unity is walking dead. (snif). Is it meant to work best with lightdm or gdm?
<Pennth> or MDM?
<sixwheeledbeast> it's a panel layout. I assume it doesn't matter?
<sixwheeledbeast> Try a live image, load up MATE Tweak and change your panel layout to Munity. See what you think.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-03
<jonathan_> hello, it seems as my dns lookups are extremely slow using systemd-resolved. nslookup google.com takes forever and sometimes servfails. I have 8.8.8.8 and 4.4.2.2 as dns servers
<jonathan_> any advice from anyone?
<sixwheeledbeast> Tried other DNS servers?
<covno> hi I'm covno
<covno> anybody out there?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<covno> I'like to change the graphic of the login screen, when the system asks you the password, but I don't have a clue where to start from
<covno> I mean, where I can find the script or the source code of the login screen, so that I can manipulate it?
<alkisg> google for lightdm images, and see if it's lightdm you're looking to change
<covno> it's a good starting point! thanks
<yousuc> ubuntu's latest 18.04 updates today killed my nvidia setup
<raleigh> test
<mate|30855> hey guys I'm a noob to linux working with windows all my days can anyone send me the terminal commands to set up up gnupg??
<mate|30855> is this chat dead?
<mate|30855> first time here can anybody explain wtf is with the lack of conversing?
<mate|30855> ?????????????/
<sixwheeledbeast> people are probably busy. it's normally best to hang around, any answers will be far from instant
<sixwheeledbeast> Never looked at it before but search engine points to wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sixwheeledbeast> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mate|30855> indeed ubottu I agree cheers for the links hopefully I find my answer there... ;)
<mate|30855> cheers also six
<sixwheeledbeast> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mate|30855> got cha sound
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<mate|30855> already been through the c-line didn't work out so I came here ... /)
<mate|30855> botsnack?
<mate|30855> oh ffs gpa is already pre-installed thanks anyway guys
<mate|30855> any security tips for me I use tor all the time usually with tails though..?
<IRISH> any known proxy servers that are safe and free?
<IRISH> I'm having a shit time trying to config my vpn to ubuntu as I'm new to linux...
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-04
<kendell> I'm proud to be using ubuntu mate as my only Os as of march 1st, 2018. Goodbye windows
<kendell> strange issues I'm having with the upcoming development lts images. They won't boot to the desktop. I'm running on a vizio ct14 ultrabook with a dogfish ssd, intel 3217U cpu and integrated graphics. Linux has no problems with my hardware
<markus-mate> Hi, based on your experience, how well does it work to have ubuntu mate installed along with packages for xubuntu-desktop (xfce)? I havent decided yet what i want.
<alkisg> markus-mate: in general it's best to use VMs to test multiple DEs
<markus-mate> If i install kubuntu on a ubuntu install, then try few different things it eventually pollutes the installation.
<alkisg> In theory multiple DEs are fine; in practice, some services from one DE may end up running on the other DE
<alkisg> And, uninstalling a DE isn't always as easy as it sounds...
<markus-mate> Thanks, I am running on a VM now to try mate.
<alkisg> OK, run one for each DE
<alkisg> You can also do snapshots if you want
<markus-mate> I really like gnome 2, it just works as i expect from a desktop environment.
<markus-mate> Mate doesnt look much more modern then what i remember how gnome 2 looked 10 years ago.
<markus-mate> Is mate adjusted for more modern technologies? (vague question i know)
<alkisg> Yes, it's starting to support hidpi etc
<markus-mate> I have a 1440 27inch display so that could be good.
<markus-mate> I think i\ll just reinstall ubuntu on my desktop (on my laptop now) and try it out
<markus-mate> in full screen vm
<mate|38616> come disinstallare pacchetti in mate
<diogenes_> mate|38616, sudo apt remove pacchetti nome
<jason_> hello world
<diogenes_> hello citizen
<jason_> Welcome
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-24
<spawnMG> well hey the peeps
<spawnMG> just installed ubuntu mate
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-26
<gilesc> Is Ubuntu-Mate supported officially under the Raspberry Pi4 as of yet? Web pages only mention up to Pi3B+
<sixwheeledbeast> gilesc: still being worked on AFAIK
<gilesc> thanks
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-28
<I3lackkat> ok i got a question yall might be able to help with
<I3lackkat> The menu bar at the top of the screen keeps blocking applications running so i cant close or min / miximise them ?? how can i fix this besides moving the bar or hiding it im also using 3 displays when hiding the bar it shows the bar on other desktop
<diogenes_> gotta screenshot?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-01
<tom8070> hello
<tom8070> perhaps someone can help me with my question. I try to connect two computers, one with ubuntu-mate, the other with xubunte.
<tom8070> xubuntu
<tom8070> is there an "easy" way, i.e. for exchanging files from one computer to the other?
